# This Topic Maybe Unpopular



## Anonymous (Dec 28, 2004)

When I first joined this Forum..I was looking forward to sharing quality information and recipes...lately I have noticed that people are spending more time in the General Catagory talking about topics that are not in the least bit relevant to food but seem to belong in a chat room...as an example..how you wear your hair....I have made some attempts at stimulating what I consider more quality topics..such as Your Best Homemade Dishes..or do you follow a recipe....At one pt I noticed that the topic of gas got more replies!
When I look below at the food topics there is barely a post of quality cooking...slopping mushroom soup over rice or orzo...wouldn't it be more interesting if you learned how to make your own mushroom soup to use?
I know and have noticed that we have lost some better cooks on this site...
My vote would be to get this site going with some more quality sharing and therefore learning.
I'm sure someoneone out there may say so don't come here anymore..but thats not the point..if we are striving to be #1 then lets make it a quality site that should be #1 not because people are voting everday.


----------



## chez suz (Dec 28, 2004)

I am not trying to hide my identity.....apparently I wasn't logged on.

I do however want to thank some very helpfulk and lovely people.


----------



## RoboCop (Dec 29, 2004)

Hello there, I am new to the forums and I can tell you I came to learn/discuss cooking and food, and chatting on the side is just a plus, it's not biggie, you'll have people coming all the time wanting to talk about food.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 29, 2004)

I think people have just been very busy over the holidays and things will pick up once the holiday frenzy settles down.

Personally speaking, I tend to post, check and hang out in the forums that especially interest me and don't normally check the "General Forums" so it might be helpful for you start threads in more specific forums.

I too am not terribly interested in recipes that call for tinned goods (soups or otherwise) but DC tries to be of use to cooks of all persuasions. While I have always gravitated to cooking "from scratch" (as do many other posters on this forum) I can, as a single mother who held a full-time job while raising two children, appreciate the ideas of those who want to get a tasty and reasonably nutritious meal on the table and can use prepared foods to their advantage. 

I hope you continue to share  your cooking expertise with us. If you also like other cooking forums I hope you will share those links with us also.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 29, 2004)

Heck, I'll add my 2 cents! This group does a great job responding with help whenever someone has a cooking dilemma. I also appreciate the format which tends toward a 'family style' discussion. We can talk about anything here (with a few exceptions) and want to come back for more. Losing members is always unfortunate but this group can't be everything to everyone. Very few people here claim to be professional and I suspect that the rest are lying.   Anywho, that's my opinion, however unpopular it may be.


----------



## MJ (Dec 29, 2004)

Just my 2 cents as a member - 


			
				Anonymous said:
			
		

> When I first joined this Forum..I was looking forward to sharing quality information and recipes...lately I have noticed that people are spending more time in the General Catagory talking about topics that are not in the least bit relevant to food but seem to belong in a chat room


 You can go to the "Specific Chat and Recipes" section to get quality info and recipes. The general catagory doesn't take away from from that.

 Many members consider us a big family. Without the General catagory I am afraid we would loose many members. I don't want to loose any of my friends I have met here.


			
				DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> This group does a great job responding with help whenever someone has a cooking dilemma. I also appreciate the format which tends toward a 'family style' discussion. We can talk about anything here (with a few exceptions) and want to come back for more.


Thats what I think Damp. Thats why I stuck around when I joined. So many great people here. You can't find a better, more friendly community around.



			
				Anonymous said:
			
		

> If you also like other cooking forums I hope you will share those links with us also.


Please don't post any other cooking forum links here. You can always pm someone with these links. I don't make the rules here, I just help the site look and run smoothly along with the other site helpers. This is only only my opinion as a member.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 29, 2004)

You took the words right out of my mouth MJ.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Hey, that tickled!

 Barbara


----------



## marmalady (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm with MJ and DC here - Food IS life.  It's a part of our lives, of sharing, of giving, and receiving, of doing for others, and reaping the harvest of the heart that food sows.  

This site is so great because it DOES encompass all aspects of cooking - from the Campbell soup can casserole, to truffles and fois gras - I'm sure there are as many who don't like caviar as there are who don't like 'canned' recipes.  The site provides an outlet for all.  I don't think any of us should demean any style of cooking - we're all here to learn.  Even the 'well seasoned' among us, and those of us with pro experience (yes, DC, there are a few!  ) can learn new ingredients, techniques, and ways of doing things.  The global aspects of the site are precious - we have folks from all over the world here, sharing their food and culture.  

Perhaps the site is just not for you - some of us have 'tried' other sites, and found them not to be to our liking.


----------



## jkath (Dec 29, 2004)

This site, to me, is like a big family.

We get to know each other's tastes.
We send specific recipes to folks, via the forum. 
We care about each other.
We comment on recipes.
We add our 2 cents and ask for others' opinions. 
We know that we'll get help when we need it.
We lift each other up, & don't knock each other down.
We can act silly together.
I would stick my neck out for each member here.

Maybe you should get a username & join for real - 
it's actually a great place to be.


----------



## Dove (Dec 29, 2004)

*A lot of us feel the way you do Jkath..I for one do not post a lot of recipes because we don't do much in the way of cooking anymore. 
I would never leave this site willingley..they will have to pry my hands off the keys but I don't think I'll let them have my mouse..LOL
Marge~Dove*


----------



## Erik (Dec 29, 2004)

I deal with food all day...sometimes I come here to find out about other peoples creativity, so I don't shut mine down. The chat, and light humor around here makes me want to come back later, tomorrow...etc.

I personally like, and wish I had more time to hang with you, and post more recipes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi Chez Suz,

I can honestly say I don't care for the "what does your hair look like" or "what do you see when you look at the sky", etc.  I wish we could stick with more cooking/food-related chat.  BUT the chat is what makes this site more personal.  I wish we had a forum for general chat like we do now but then one for just cooking chat - but supposedly we are supposed to chat about cooking down in the food-related forums - if you have a question about chicken - you go to the chicken forum - but your question that you posted is a great one - where would that go?  I guess miscellaneous but it would be nice to have a cooking/food chat forum ONLY.

But I will have to disagree with you when you say what we have is mostly cream of mushroom soup slopped over rice or orzo.  That is kind of insulting and I take it kind of personally - so with that being said - when you do slop cream of mushroom soup over rice or orzo what do you see??   (sorry, this whole last paragraph wasn't serious at all - just had to get you all worked up to ask that question!!!!!) - I know - I'm mean    

But I really do think we have more than cream of mushroom soup and rice recipes.  And I do appreciate your topics that you start with the food-related questions.  I hope we can all get back to posting recipes and going to the right forums to ask questions.  Even I slip up on that.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 30, 2004)

i really have to disagree with the mushroom soup thing too. yes, we may have lost some members that are in the profession (cooking), but i really don't need to be told whom they trained under, and how most americans are satisfied with hot dogs and beans, since we are so uncooth and uncivilized. or argue with people that have a problem just trying to dicuss the simplest of ideas. i think they would argue with a rock if given the chance. so if my posts annoy them, or cause them to leave because my recipes aren't complicated enough, then i hope they find what they are looking for elsewhere. 
that being said, i think we have a great bunch of people, who at times, get a bit chatty, and silly. i love having fun here, as well as getting great tips and recipes from people i consider my friends and family.
i also greatly respect someones post when i know they are a professional cook. i pay close attention to their answers, since they would be the presumed experts. (funny, that's the kind of butt kissing respect the "pros" that have left were looking for, i suspect).
in conjunction, a mom who has cooked for her family for years also has a lot to offer, and i pay those members the same attention.
i try to only post recipes that i have made successfully, aka tried and true recipes, and i will make a note if it is just some recipe that i cut out of somewhere, and haven't made it, yet.  also, we do have some members that are beginner cooks, and simple recipes might just get them started into bigger and better things.
as far as the "how's your hair" threads, well, i see it as just the background conversations in a very full kitchen. i'm interested in some of it for fun, and don't worry about the rest. you can't spend every minute all day talking about how to make dogs and beans...


----------



## wasabi (Dec 30, 2004)

*Well said, Bucky.*


----------



## bege (Dec 30, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> I'm with MJ and DC here - Food IS life.  It's a part of our lives, of sharing, of giving, and receiving, of doing for others, and reaping the harvest of the heart that food sows.
> 
> This site is so great because it DOES encompass all aspects of cooking - from the Campbell soup can casserole, to truffles and fois gras - I'm sure there are as many who don't like caviar as there are who don't like 'canned' recipes.  The site provides an outlet for all.  I don't think any of us should demean any style of cooking - we're all here to learn.  Even the 'well seasoned' among us, and those of us with pro experience (yes, DC, there are a few!  ) can learn new ingredients, techniques, and ways of doing things.  The global aspects of the site are precious - we have folks from all over the world here, sharing their food and culture.
> 
> Perhaps the site is just not for you - some of us have 'tried' other sites, and found them not to be to our liking.



Marmalady, as usual, you have hit the nail right on the head.  To learn.  That is why I am here.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Anonymous (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi All

I'm actually glad this stimulated some conversation!  I think in general the group of people here are warm and special and do care about eachother and are always there to lend an ear or some advise, both cooking and otherwise. I love that about this site.  I thank those who have been there for me.

I have no problem with all levels of cooks and certainly have no problem giving advise and I am always up to learning..I certainly dont think I have all the answers.

I am not a professional cook and I dont care for snobby attitudes..I myself make the "stringbean casserole"...I just began to feel that this site was becoming more of a chat room..and less about cooking.
Please dont misunderstand I dont mind some general chit chat and I have posted some jokes as well and have tried to join in..but I kept looking below at the cooking threads and noone seemed to be there they were at the top just chatting away.

As I said if we want to make this a #1 cooking site..its not about voting everyday its about making this and keeping DC a quality site.


----------



## chez suz (Dec 30, 2004)

Once again although I logged in I wasn't..I'm not trying to hide my identity!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm still new here but,   I have to say I really like the site just like it is.

I love the recipes and have cut and pasted many many of them but, I love the friendships that are growning even more!    I love that there seems to be such a good mix of people... men, women, young old.. everyone seems to be welcomed.   I love it.

Thanks for making me feel welcomed.


Trish


----------



## buckytom (Dec 30, 2004)

hiya chez suz,

i understand your point, and thanks for trying to better the site, as it seems are your intentions. you have done that just by being stalwart enough in your opinion to raise a possibly unpopular thread. it is good when people see how we could be better to speak up, and not be afraid to voice an opinion. i applaud your honesty and courage.


----------



## WayneT (Dec 30, 2004)

I am 100% with the two replies from Buckytom here.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 31, 2004)

**clink**      slainte'...


----------



## Coco (Dec 31, 2004)

The best thing about this site for me is:

1) I can chat about food anytime I want.

2) I can chat about other stuff too if I want to.

3) I can chat about simple recipes when I need them, and complex recipes when I want to.

4) I can get an answer to any question.

5) The people on this site are respectful and FUN.

And I just returned after a 1 year absence, and still...DiscussCooking is a great site. Many thanks to all who contribute.

Sincerely,


----------



## Lifter (Dec 31, 2004)

I gotta agree with the majority opinion here...

Believe it or don't, there are those like me that will need a "cookbook" the next (ie "first") time we try to make "tinned mushroom soup" over rice or noodles...(something I've never done!)

The "pro's" have their points...but I seriously doubt that many have to come "home" to the kitchen, and "whip up" a "professional dinner" for a family of 6 in 45 minutes or less, and thence by a Cub Master, chauffeur to children's activities, cleaner, hobbiest, or, generally a "parent", much less a "spouse"...and much like Bucky said, I've got my respect for the professionals, but dislike being "talked down" to...

Regrettably, when each person comes on to the List, we typically relate any number of "good" or "interesting" recipe's, and these get "buried" in the "back pages", accessible, but seldom "explored"...

And unlike the "TV Chef's" we don't use "impossible to access" or "hyper-expensive" ingredients...

And we get to "like" one another, too...weigh one thing against the other, and I believe "Discuss Cooking" has got it right...as witness the popularity, even where my screeners disable my ability to "vote" for the site!

Lifter


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 1, 2005)

Ditto, Buckeytom, Lifter, Marmalady, Elf,  all of you.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 1, 2005)

I think this site is great because of the variety of topics presented.  If you do not want to chat, you can go to the other forums.  Variety is needed to keep a site going, IMO.  I scatter all around here.


----------



## amber (Jan 1, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> I think this site is great because of the variety of topics presented.  If you do not want to chat, you can go to the other forums.  Variety is needed to keep a site going, IMO.  I scatter all around here.



Same with me.  The general discussion is nice because while we all have a love for cooking, we also have other interests.  For me it's a nice way to get to know people.  I like the "whats for dinner" thread because sometimes I need ideas.  I typically write a menu for each night, and then make my grocery list. I like all of the forums on here and post or read them.


----------



## mish (Jan 2, 2005)

I had some (not all) similar observations when I walked in the door.  Seemed like there was a lot of personal chat going on (1800 topics? to date) & thought this was about Discussing Cooking.  I noticed there were many friendly folks here with lots to offer in their cooking expertise, as well as humor.  I wanted to learn more about cooking & be a part of the party...so I jumped in with both feet.

Can only speak for myself, but I don't cook a seven course fancy shmancy meal every night.  There are times I'm too tired to toast a muffin.  But, one of my hobby/interests are cooking & collecting recipes.  On the subject of some may not be tried and true -- as I see it (IMHO) I am delighted to find recipes (of interest to me) wherever I can.  If I can share them with others, & they would like to try them as well, to me, that's a plus.  A recipe, for me, sometimes is needed, sometimes not & serves as a guideline - as I can add the ingredients/flavors I like & make the recipe my own.

Yes, I do have some feelings regarding posts that are of an extremely personal nature or having to do with death threatening illnesses & problems of the world.  But, one can choose to partake in those "discussions" or not.  Also feel, when a forum opens up many doors for topics other than cooking, there is a downside...& some people get hurt or take offense when there is no "one" individual that makes the decisions on posts, but several.

Again, this topic was posted, & I am simply responding in an exchange of thoughts about "Discuss Cooking."


----------



## kyles (Jan 2, 2005)

I've seen this forum take a real journey in the last 12 months. We have gone from a handful of posts a day, to a handful of posts an hour. Ok there is an issue of quality here, but I am so glad that this has become a site where we do care about each other, and are here to support each other, as well about discussing cooking.

Perhaps we could all look at making our new years resolution to post more recipes and to think about what we can offer in terms of helping ourselves and each other cook outside our comfort zone. That's one of the main reasons I joined this site, to learn to cook in different styles, using different ingredients.

But along the way I have made some very good friends and learnt about many valuable things outside cooking and food.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 2, 2005)

Some come here just for the recipes, help and cooking info they get; others come here for that, in addition to the friends they've made along the way.  We each 'give' to the forums what we're comfortable with, and 'take' from the forums what we need.  If some folks choose to be a little more personal, that's their personal choice; those who don't care to go that route, and only want the cooking 'stuff', there's plenty there to choose from!

I really do believe it's inevitable that when there are discussions around food, there also are discussions around lifestyles, families, and other commonalities that develop along the way.  What a dry site this would be, if the only posts were as follows:

Hi - Here's my recipe for meatloaf.



Response - Ok, thanks - that looks good.  


As I said before, food IS life, and living our lives, with all the little beauties and pain around it, are what people are sharing.


----------



## mish (Jan 2, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Hi - Here's my recipe for meatloaf.



Can I have your meatloaf recipe, Marmalady?


----------



## marmalady (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Anonymous (Jan 3, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> What a dry site this would be, if the only posts were as follows:
> 
> Hi - Here's my recipe for meatloaf.
> 
> ...



Whatever gave you the idea w/whats been said that the suggestion has been made to act like robots?!
Noone has implied and or said that people shouldn't be able to interact...your comment is way off base of the topic.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 3, 2005)

Marmalady, Bucky, mish, Wayne T--all well said!  Consider this a ditto from me!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 3, 2005)

Okay, I'll be the one to state the obvious. This 'unpopular topic' is officially popular, as denoted by the icon on the left side of the menu.  :P


----------



## chez suz (Jan 3, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll be the one to state the obvious. This 'unpopular topic' is officially popular, as denoted by the icon on the left side of the menu.  :P



And so it is!


----------



## marmalady (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi, 'Guest' - I'm guessing it's chez suz?

Comments were made in the discussion re keeping the topics to cooking only; I was only suggesting what a topic might be like if nothing else was interjected.  Sorry if you took offense.


----------



## Dove (Jan 3, 2005)

*As my Mother would say "Can't we drop this subject? It's been talked to death"

I think what some of the members are saying is that some pretty silly or foolish questions are being asked just to keep a conversation going..that have nothing to do with food. 

Some of you will either take offense or think I am wrong. That is your 
choice.*


----------



## chez suz (Jan 3, 2005)

You said it well....enough is enough..lets all go about enjoying the site!!


----------



## GB (Jan 4, 2005)

Since the general consensus is that this topic has run its course I am going to lock this thread.


----------

